# VapeClub - TC for choice - SnowWolf 200w, SXMini, Evic VT and Ehpro A5



## JakesSA (22/6/15)

Vapeclub has just added the SnowWolf 200W to our line up of Temperature Control mods and it really is one fine looking device with that polished steel frame.




Here is our current selection with pricing:

SX Mini 60w - R2700 here
SnowWolf 200W - R1680 here
Evic VT 60W Full kit - R1300 here
Ehpro 50W - R550 here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/6/15)

snow wolf is pretty sexy, My evic is comming tomorrow, pay day 2 mmm! soo tempted.


----------



## huffnpuff (22/6/15)

SnowWolf link is to localvape.com instead of http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...at-supplies-the-power/products/snow-wolf-200w

also SnowWolf 200W - R1680 is sold out? or still needs to be updated?


----------



## JakesSA (22/6/15)

Thanks for the heads up, Ctrl C Ctrl V error


----------



## Yiannaki (22/6/15)

Nice going @JakesSA 

@Gambit @Paulie the wait is over

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigAnt (23/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Nice going @JakesSA
> 
> @Gambit @Paulie the wait is over


Too slow @Yiannaki we have all ordered ours already from VC ...... MVC has the Majority of SnowWolfs and the SX Mini's in SA

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Smoke187 (23/6/15)

Looks like an awesome MOD and everything works well (hopefully no bugs)
From the review below, you can see the dry coil test and temp control working

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (23/6/15)

And sold out two days before payday


----------



## JakesSA (23/6/15)

Wow these Snow Wolves are proving popular indeed! I have added them back onto the website as a pre-order, the next batch is expected to arrive by the 29th of June. You can reserve your unit here


----------



## Smoke187 (24/6/15)

Now I just have to wait for the Finance minister to authorize my transaction then I can go ahead with the Purchase Order


----------



## BuzzGlo (24/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Now I just have to wait for the Finance minister to authorize my transaction then I can go ahead with the Purchase Order



Mine denied a sky blue order yesterday , I made an appeal.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## abdul (24/6/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Mine denied a sky blue order yesterday , I made an appeal.


Just say they giving a free spa treatment, then buy her an hour session at a cheap thai place.

Oh the joys of not being married

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (24/6/15)

@JakesSA by any chance can you get a side by side size comparison with the Sigelei 100w/150w Just curious to see the size difference and google isnt providing much


----------



## BigAnt (24/6/15)

Smoke187 said:


> @JakesSA by any chance can you get a side by side size comparison with the Sigelei 100w/150w Just curious to see the size difference and google isnt providing much

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Smoke187 (24/6/15)

Verdict: Finance minister approved the Box  but declined the batteries 
Order placed


----------



## Smoke187 (24/6/15)

BigAnt said:


> View attachment 29968



Now that just looks awesome, quite a decent size difference. The only thing I was worried about was if the device would fit in my hand, I have those coily fingers...you know...slim shady...lol


----------



## NickT (29/6/15)

Are they here yet? Are they here yet? Are they here yet? ARE THEY HERE YET??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JakesSA (29/6/15)

The snow wolves are here and we will ship the pre-orders out tomorrow. Still a few left, so if you are looking for one of these .. don't delay. 

Our nickel wire has also arrived (and will go on sale as soon as we replenish our wire spools) and we will include a length of 29 gauge with all of our temp control mods from now on including this batch of Snow Wolves!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## NickT (30/6/15)

Have the snow wolves shipped yet? Have the snow wolves shipped yet? Have the snow wolves shipped yet? Have the snow wolves shipped yet? HAVE THE SNOW WOLVES SHIPPED YET?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## 6ghost9 (30/6/15)

They will be shipping today! So tomorrow everyone will be happy


----------



## Dr Phil (30/6/15)

I won't lie that's a sexy looking mod


----------



## VapeGrrl (30/6/15)

Tracking numbers sent so they should be delivered tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (30/6/15)

I'm so tempted.....controlled.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

TylerD said:


> I'm so tempted.....controlled.



You just prevent a dry spend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (30/6/15)

free3dom said:


> You just prevent a dry spend


Who needs temp control when @TylerD has spending control 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (30/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Who needs temp control when @TylerD has spending control
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



One day I'll upgrade to a spend control brain too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke187 (1/7/15)

Touch down, the wolf is howling and the snow is forming

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NickT (1/7/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Touch down, the wolf is howling and the snow is forming
> 
> View attachment 30337



I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All DawnWing can tell me is "it will be delivered sometime today before 5". Damn you all to hell!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoke187 (1/7/15)

NickT said:


> I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> All DawnWing can tell me is "it will be delivered sometime today before 5". Damn you all to hell!



Dont worry young one, Just a pity I dont have my mutation X4 here with me, otherwise, I would have given you a preview of what it would look like

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NickT (1/7/15)

Smoke187 said:


> Dont worry young one, Just a pity I dont have my mutation X4 here with me, otherwise, I would have given you a preview of what it would look like



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (1/7/15)

NickT said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



I had to

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NickT (1/7/15)

6ghost9 said:


> I had to
> 
> View attachment 30370


. 

Seriously, SCREW ALL OF YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakesSA (2/7/15)

NickT said:


> Have the snow wolves shipped yet? Have the snow wolves shipped yet? Have the snow wolves shipped yet? Have the snow wolves shipped yet? HAVE THE SNOW WOLVES SHIPPED YET?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!





6ghost9 said:


> I had to
> 
> View attachment 30370



I think you ordered the wrong coils?


----------



## 6ghost9 (2/7/15)

JakesSA said:


> I think you ordered the wrong coils?



Lol I was wondering why I kept getting burnt hits at 200w

No I dont mess around with evods and such things. That was for @CYB3R N1NJ4


----------



## Dr Phil (2/7/15)

My babe on its way tomorrow mwwwwwhhahahah


----------

